# alternative for black diamond sand



## Matthew RJ (Jul 4, 2012)

Apparently Black Diamond is not available in Canada. We do have something similar, but I'm wondering if it will be safe to use in my fish tank:
50LB K&E ENVIROBLAST SANDBLASTING SAND

- 50lb Enviroblast Sandblasting Sand
- Please follow MSDS safety measures when using product
- Non-silica Product
derived from the mineral ilmenite ore
- A sub-angular product
- Excellent for removing strong rust, thick paint from metal
- Suggested for removing rust and paint from boats, bridges
- Dark grey to dark brown in colour

- Material Name - Enviroblast
- Chemical Family - Anorthite group, same family as gabro
- Chemical Formula - Albite, Phlogopite, Ilmenite, Hematite, Apaite, Spinel
- Material Use - Abrasive blasting, Epoxy Flooring, other
- Brand - K&E


----------



## r.s.hutchinson (Jun 4, 2014)

I have used that in a planted tank with a Betta for many years, no problems whatsoever. 

Am also using it in my current 75g planted tank now with corys, tetras and rasboras. It's great, I like it a lot. Got mine at TSC.

To give you an idea of how it looks.


----------



## Matthew RJ (Jul 4, 2012)

Fantastic, thank you!

Can you show me some of your pics of your tanks planted with this stuff? 

Would it be worth mixing it with the flourite I still have?


----------



## JMonsta (Jul 11, 2018)

Old topic, but I have had great success with the TSC sand blasting grit and DIY root tabs. Not one problem in my 75g.

I also have a goldfish tank, 75g as well, no plants and uses beach sand... The sand is so light it constantly gets sucked into the filters. Literally requires weekly filter cleaning to remove sand.

The sand blasting grit on the other which is coal slag. Is heavier and sinks much faster this doesn't get sucked into filters. Can't say I have had to remove any of it from a filter.


----------



## Quagulator (May 4, 2015)

*****EDIT: I did not realize this thread was 2 years old*****

Hopefully someone in Canada will make use of an old thread being brought back to life 


Works well for me


----------



## JMonsta (Jul 11, 2018)

Quagulator said:


> *****EDIT: I did not realize this thread was 2 years old*****
> 
> Hopefully someone in Canada will make use of an old thread being brought back to life
> 
> ...


They definitely will, hard to find lots of information about this hence why I approached the forum again. Forums like this are what me say let's try it lol. Lovely tank by the way, wish I could handle the more delicate plants but I have way to many fish!


----------



## Matthew RJ (Jul 4, 2012)

Sorry to bump an old thread. I think I'm finally able to pull the trigger on this. I've been wanting to replace my suybstrate for a while - restarting the tank. The time has come.
1) How many bags would I need for a 40B tank - 12x36
2) Should I give it a good rinse (I think I've seen conflicting views on that)


----------



## Scully (Nov 20, 2020)

If it's anything like BDBS you should 100% give it a good rinse. There's a lot of dust and pieces that will float, rinsing it beforehand will save you a huge headache later. 

If you're aiming for like 2" of substrate, one 50lb might be enough. I used one 50lb bag to cover a 10 gallon ~2-3" and a 20 long(though its only around 1" as a cap over some bagged soil).


----------

